# Few Crow Calls



## myingling (Feb 27, 2018)

Save few pieces from burn piles so spun up some crow calls . Use these crow calls as locators to get them turkey to Gobble 

top pics 1 desert iron wood 2 old hedge fence post little green 3 dyed stab. curly maple 4 that wood come from old coal mine opened late 1800 s was railroad tie layed in black coal water guessing maple 

bottom left desert ,,,,, green heart ,,,, king wood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS (Feb 27, 2018)

Awesome as always! Great wood, I like the coal mine piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice calls Mike.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2018)

A whole rainbow of calls! Very, very nice! Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 5, 2018)

Love em Mike esp the DI


----------

